# DS #1235: Taiko no Tatsujin DS: Touch de Dokodon! (Japan)



## shaunj66 (Jul 24, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1910^^


----------



## acky (Jul 24, 2007)

This is like the game on PSP yeah? Looks like fun.


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes! Taiko on DS! I had this on my PSP, until it bricked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But yeah, Kibun Jojo (Werewolf scenario in Ouendan2) is in it! And Super Mario Bros theme. Plus it has 2 control methods: Stylus, and Button configs (which is much like the PSP/PS2 controller).

-- works on M3SD (slot2) with E34 using GM34D with settings of 4xDMA, Force R/W and No Trim.
*Don't use Software Reset if you intend to use buttons, or it will simultaneously reset it.


----------



## funwithplaydough (Jul 24, 2007)

This game reminds me of Donkey Kong Jungle Beat for Gamecube.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 24, 2007)

Bloody brilliant game, I especially love the video game themes and classical one. A very fun game, just gonna order this now as I like it so damn much!

My right arm is knackered now though from the drum. I also find that the shoulder buttons were better for the faster songs.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice, I'm going to try this. Hope it's not too text dependent.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> Nice, I'm going to try this. Hope it's not too text dependent.


Not really, just bang the drum in time to the beat. Would be nice to know what the messages are after you complete a song.


----------



## Jax (Jul 24, 2007)

Playing this with two styluses (styli, whatever...) is really messed up!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 24, 2007)

Love to see a Wii version sometime soon, I've seen the PS2 game around but never with a drum.


----------



## zoharmodifier (Jul 24, 2007)

There are a LOT of songs on this game for a size of 32MB.


----------



## rs4 (Jul 24, 2007)

Bah, didn't work for me on g6 4.8d =\


----------



## Aoko (Jul 24, 2007)

Tickled pink over this game.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jul 24, 2007)

well, this game's gonna destroy my touch screen


----------



## Aoko (Jul 24, 2007)

^ Not really. The game lets you use the face buttons for the drums, and the shoulder buttons for the edge hits. I use the touch screen in conjuction with the shoulder button.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(zoharmodifier @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> There are a LOT of songs on this game for a size of 32MB.



Well, the sound quality is worse than Ouendan. :/
However does anyone know how to remove a save file from the menu after the title screen? I created two for mistake.


----------



## Beelzebozo (Jul 24, 2007)

I've been waiting for this game for such a long time. Finally !!! Gonna have to invest in some more screen protectors though...


----------



## Triforce (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> Well, the sound quality is worse than Ouendan. :/
> However does anyone know how to remove a save file from the menu after the title screen? I created two for mistake.



touch the tab at the bottom right from the main menu (game settings)
then choose the bottom tab on the next screen, then the top tab on the screen after that.
then finally touch the top tab again to confirm erase data.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Triforce @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Jul 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the sound quality is worse than Ouendan. :/
> ...




Thanks! ^^


----------



## snesmaster40 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ooo this game looks impressive so far. I definitely love the large playlist. 

Also Doremon theme FTW!


----------



## [VAF]Flyper (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(funwithplaydough @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> This game reminds me of Donkey Kong Jungle Beat for Gamecube.



Well, Bongos were designed by Namco, as well as taiko's original drums...


----------



## T!b0 (Jul 24, 2007)

WOW This game is excellent!!!
Fun, lot of silly things to custom the drum... And it looks cute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I fell for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I don't get why so many of you seem to fear for their screen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just some taping, I think there is less risk in damaging the screen by taping than by sliding (or spining like crazy... damn you Ouendan!). Anyway my DS phat seems to be bullet proof after all it's been through!!


I still have to try it with two styluses, as I feel like I'm missing part of the gameplay's fun playing it with only one...

Might order it when Play Asia as it for just a little cheaper... Or maybe some of you know of some other website to import (J) games?


----------



## ih8crouch (Jul 24, 2007)

This is excellent! J-pop seems to work better with rhythm games. EBA and Donkey konga were a let down compared to their Jap versions


----------



## stormwolf18 (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(rs4 @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> Bah, didn't work for me on g6 4.8d =\




it does work, do fat + force r/w and trim. didnt try with soft reset.


----------



## ev0lusi (Jul 24, 2007)

YEAH!!!! have been a taiko fans since the arcade, ps2, psp, finally on my DS!!!!!! so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have to say i like the psp better for its larger screen and better graphic. but the touch screen is fun!!!! taiko rox!


----------



## Naouak (Jul 24, 2007)

i've beaten the game and i have to say that is a very good game.


----------



## DS64 (Jul 24, 2007)

very easy to follow, very cool game. 10/10


----------



## ev0lusi (Jul 24, 2007)

is it just me or is the difficulty level is toned down compared to psp's taiko portable? coz i just played kagekiyo on hard and cleared it on 1st try. I remember struggling through this song back in the PSP version(my psp is bricked so i can't compare it). anyone? it's fun nonetheless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyone knows if there are any unlockable songs? (ridge racer plsss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 24, 2007)

I pre-ordered it and waiting till I get Wada Don and Wada Kat stylii. I think I'll breeze through Hard with one stylus, and start using both on Oni, just like previous Taiko series.


----------



## ZzzZilla (Jul 24, 2007)

Woohoo! Finally! My prayers have been answered and I can get my Taiko fix without going to an arcade!

*goes snorts some Taiko*


----------



## DS64 (Jul 24, 2007)

There are a few japanese(?) songs i like on this, but what really caught my attention was the classical songs, those are easy to follow and extremely fun. I wish it had more classical songs.


----------



## ev0lusi (Jul 24, 2007)

nevermind, once the oni level is unlocked, it's the same difficulty level


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 24, 2007)

A really cute and fun game so far. I'm still trying to get the hang of what I'm supposed to do with those long orange markers. I know I'm supposed to do both blue & red hits, but I'm not certain if it's better to do them in rhythm, or simply to try to get as many hits within the beat as possible.

Anyway, if you like this game, you may consider also checking out _Pinky Street Kira Kira Music Hour_, if your manhood can tolerate it (if you're a guy, of course). I love it. It has elements of adventure game in it, but is a very cute and fun rhythm game. It's also one of the best-looking games I've yet seen on the DS.


----------



## lagman (Jul 24, 2007)

There's a song here that's also in Ouendan


----------



## kernelPANIC (Jul 24, 2007)

I can't believe they even included the Tarako song (watch the following video and see just how catchy the song is (and insane)).



The game is pretty meh... I mean, even playing it with two stylus is not as fun as playing the arcade. I feel that I might break the touch screen if I get into the game too much, and I don't think that can be considered fun (unless you are one of those guys who likes to smash consoles on release day).


----------



## Hellios (Jul 24, 2007)

Shame on you Namco for not including ANY Katamari songs!!

Katamari has by far the best soundtrack ever created, yet they keep rehashing all of their stuff, except those lovely songs.


----------



## Triforce (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(kernelPANIC @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> I can't believe they even included the Tarako song
> 
> Tarako
> Tarako
> ...



Namco did include Katamari on the Rock ~ Main Theme in Taiko no Tatsujin: Wai Wai Happy Muyome, for the PS2.
Its a shame theres no Katamari songs for the ds version


----------



## Fadakar (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Hellios @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> Shame on you Namco for not including ANY Katamari songs!!
> 
> Katamari has by far the best soundtrack ever created, yet they keep rehashing all of their stuff, except those lovely songs.


Stole the words out of my mouth.

/looks at sig.

Obviously....lol


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 24, 2007)

There's a difficulty/speed modifier if you want it harder/faster:

In the song selection menu, tap the bottom right tab, and it should pop up with the following options:

- Drum noises (other than the Taiko one, but I left it as Taiko Drum)
- Speed (options are [Normal], [Auto] the bot one, [Speed x2] fast, [Speed x3] relatively faster)


----------



## Naouak (Jul 24, 2007)

I love Fart sounds \o/


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 24, 2007)

QUOTE(irpacynot @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> I'm still trying to get the hang of what I'm supposed to do with those long orange markers. I know I'm supposed to do both blue & red hits, but I'm not certain if it's better to do them in rhythm, or simply to try to get as many hits within the beat as possible.


You need to alternate drum/rim hits. If you do more than one of the same type of hit in a row it only seems to count the first one.


*EDIT:* Is there a way to increase the volume of the music, or decrease the volume of the drum?


----------



## nephdj (Jul 24, 2007)

Any naruto songs like the ps2 versions?

oh well, features one ouendon 2 song

edit: pulled it up to my stereo.. woo


----------



## zombgief (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Naouak @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> I love Fart sounds \o/



YES!!! best feature of the game, haha


----------



## Kaphis (Jul 25, 2007)

is it possible to fail?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Kaphis @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> is it possible to fail?



Yup. If you see a rain cloud overhead, you've failed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I haven't tried it myself, but saw it in a Youtube vid when someone was playing in the harder mode.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 25, 2007)

You're not likely to "fail" any songs until you play Oni difficulty. Quite easy to full combo on easy/normal, on half the songs on hard, you'll still be able to full combo on first try. If you've been playing with only one hand for most part (except when you need to tap repeatedly), you'll definitely need the other hand on Oni.


----------



## rice151 (Jul 25, 2007)

no1 mentioned there was Multi-Card Download Play.

Well, i've made out some of the Multiplayer options.  It's 2-4 Players, no co-op =/

There are 4 game types:
Score (Highest score wins; self explanatory)
# of Hits (Every correct hit on the screen adds +1 to your Score)
# of Accurate/Repeated Hits (Score only adds +1 if you hit accurately or hit a couple in a row, not sure)
Combo (You gain Score according to how many hits you string together, the second you "miss" a beat, your score goes right back to 0 and you start your Score over)

Bonuses Items: 
Yes or No (If yes, randomly placed score multipliers appear on the game screen and I'm sure the bonuses are random and Mario like based, as in, if your last place, you'll probably get a 10x multiplier, but if your in first you'd probably get 2x multiplier, anyway thats my guess.


----------



## Covarr (Jul 25, 2007)

Is this going to be like Ouendan, where I need both the J version and the US version because they'll have different songs?


----------



## MrHellFire (Jul 25, 2007)

Wait, let me get this straight, you can't really change the difficulty? Basically the only thing the difficulty does is change the speed at which the notes fly at you...that's pretty lame if you ask me. It's child's play compared to even the arcade versions of the game.


----------



## zombielove (Jul 25, 2007)

Uhhh~~~ it's ok.

I'm a huge fan of the arcade game, but Taiko no Tatsujin just isn't exciting on a console. You need a huge Taiko to bash.

This game made me realise just how awesome Ouendan is. The way it uses the touch screen is just awesome.

I wish songs were unlocked in TnT like they are in Ouendan.


----------



## zombielove (Jul 25, 2007)

@MrHellFire - No you can change the difficulty. More beats are added, as well as being faster. It is different. And you better select the harder difficulty, because easy and medium are just too simple.

Medium is still fun on the arcade, but on the DS it's just way too easy.


----------



## MrHellFire (Jul 25, 2007)

That's it? There's practically no difference in the amount of notes. I DO have it set to the fastest/hardest difficulty, and full comboing most songs is ridiculously easy.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(MrHellFire @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> That's it? There's practically no difference in the amount of notes. I DO have it set to the fastest/hardest difficulty, and full comboing most songs is ridiculously easy.



By hardest difficulty do you mean Oni? I don't think you unlocked it yet, it's Taiko no Tatsujin series tradition to have easy/normal/hard difficulty easy to full combo with one hand (probably on the first try even if it's your first time playing), and then backstabs you on Oni difficulty.
I have access to this rom but I pre ordered it so just waiting for it to arrive. I've yet to see how different this one's Oni is different from arcade or other consoles. If you're actually on Oni, then this game really lacks replay value.


----------



## MrHellFire (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't know which difficulty I'm on, it's just the fastest speed I have. If this "Oni" difficulty is to be unlocked, then no, I don't have it. How would one go about unlocking it?


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(MrHellFire @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> That's it? There's practically no difference in the amount of notes.


You must be changing something other than the difficulty then. 

The SMB theme, from the beginning to the point where it changes to the undergroung music, has about 60-65 hit icons (counting every type of icon) on the easiest (flower) difficulty. On the hardest difficulty that you don't have to unlock (tree/bush) there are around 250-255 in the same amount of time.


----------



## T!b0 (Jul 25, 2007)

There are two different settings to change to make the game more difficult:

*Change the difficulty:* bottom-middle option where you select 'flower', 'bamboo' or 'tree' (apparently 'oni' later on..?)

*Change the speed at which the rhythm is displayed:* bottom-right option which was described earlier, select the tiger for more speed! Tiger with closed mouth is speedy, Tiger with opened mouth is Super speedy!!!
You can also select the 'Taikobot' for a demo, and the blue Taiko (unlocked by playing) to exchange all redblue beats in the song!!

But I don't think selecting the little tigers unlocks anything, basically I would say it's like the "no circle" mode in Ouendan: if you're all hardcore and bored with the hardest difficulty, you can make it even harder!!! Maybe you get more points, but I don't really know since I didn't complet a song successfully using it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Well I never completed any Cheerleader mode in any Ouendan so I don't think I'll go to such extreme mode


----------



## zombielove (Jul 25, 2007)

What T!bO said to get to hard difficulty. Middle option then the picture of a tree. Normal is ふつう. Hard is むずかしい.

To get up Oni mode you have to complete 20 songs on hard difficulty getting either a gold or silver medal.


----------



## MrHellFire (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh, ok, I didn't really notice the actual difficulty change before, it's hard for me to tell because I can't read a lick of Japanese and I'm not an avid Taiko player either. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Jul 25, 2007)

Fun game but very much a one trick pony. It obviously looses the spectacle of the arcade version. I'll be keeping it but just to play a song or two every so often.


----------



## bug (Jul 25, 2007)

Is this going to receive an official English release?


----------



## lentini (Jul 25, 2007)

Menu Translation for anyone who needs it:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Menu Translation -
> 
> *Title Screen*
> - Song Selection
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 25, 2007)

The only problem with this game is that it was quite short, apart from that I had a lot of fun with it.

I wish there was more game themes on it.


----------



## ev0lusi (Jul 25, 2007)

well for those that thinks this game is for children and too easy, you guys should play until u unlocked the oni level by getting 20 crowns in hard mode. after that use the option with highest speed. if you could finish all songs with full combo than u could admit it's easy.

other than that this is not an easy game if u dig in to it. i think taiko games are not that short specially when u try getting all the unlockables. well, maybe it's just me being a rhythm game lover. this still rox


----------



## Yugge (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow, oni really backstabs you in this edition of the series, man, on the ps2 i can do around 8-9 oni, but on this version, I start failing 6es, MEAN!

Hadrian: You unlock more songs as you go.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jul 25, 2007)

One is the difficulty with the bonsai? (the third one)
It doesn't look so hard to me. :/


----------



## cubin' (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah I'm finding this game pretty fun but that god damn drum thing pisses me off so much when it talks.

any ideas on how to make it stop?

I can put up with it i guess...


----------



## nismohks (Jul 25, 2007)

how do u get more costumes and stuff?


----------



## gigermunit (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(nismohks @ Jul 25 2007 said:


> how do u get more costumes and stuff?


By beating certain songs with a full combo is how i get my costumes

and btw im on hard mode and i can get a full combo......so yeah the game is easy but it's fun as hell.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Yugge @ Jul 25 2007 said:


> Wow, oni really backstabs you in this edition of the series, man, on the ps2 i can do around 8-9 oni, but on this version, I start failing 6es, MEAN!
> 
> Hadrian: You unlock more songs as you go.


Yeah I know, I'm just incredibly greedy.

I WANT MOOOOOOORE!


----------



## LeVrone (Jul 25, 2007)

this game is one of the best rythm game released this summer.. although it can be kinda fustrating with the "small" drum and the stylus can also sometimes hard to handle.. but i still enjoyed it! hope they woudl release another version for this soon!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :

A must game for all those music fanatics out there..


----------



## ambitous21 (Jul 25, 2007)

First of all, my first time playing taiko and it's awesome!

For the long orange thing, are you sure you need to alternate between blue and red?
I tried both, hitting just on the red, and alternating, 
but found out they gave the same score, and since by tapping the red furiously you get more beats, isn't that better?

Also, what controls are you guys using? I tried the buttons, seems easy, but stylus is more fun.
I tried 2 stylus (albeit 1 long 1 short) and it wasn't cool since my left hand couldn't hit accurately
so I've just been using my right hand with 1 stylus.
The Oni mode you guys mentioned.. why does it require 2 stylus? and is it bad I'm getting used to 1 stylus?

And I don't see how you guys are saying it's easy.. i tried the hardest difficulty and played 3x speed
it flashed by so fast I could hardly hit anything


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Jul 25 2007 said:


> First of all, my first time playing taiko and it's awesome!
> 
> For the long orange thing, are you sure you need to alternate between blue and red?
> I tried both, hitting just on the red, and alternating,
> ...


I find it a lot easier with using a stylus to hit the main drum and shoulder button for the other.


----------



## ambitous21 (Jul 25, 2007)

But for the big blue ones, you need to tap L + R at once right?
How do you do it then?


----------



## lagman (Jul 25, 2007)

No, you can press only L and it will work.


----------



## Tokas (Jul 25, 2007)

This game is awesome, but there shoud have been another speed between the easiest one and the second easiest.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jul 25, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Jul 25 2007 said:


> But for the big blue ones, you need to tap L + R at once right?
> How do you do it then?



I don't think so. I don't understand any of the Japanese, but I glean that the small circles -- either red or blue -- indicate a syncopated hit, and the larger ones are meant to be held for a full beat. I could be wrong, that's merely what I guessed at.


----------



## Yugge (Jul 25, 2007)

Hitting both l+r or a+d-pad on larger drums gives you double the score, but as you say, only hitting one does not break your combo.

Also the ds version does not require you to hit both sides if playing with stylus (obviously) but only a smaller specified area of the drum (for red hit the center, for blue hit the immediate border of the drum)


----------



## flai (Jul 25, 2007)

I can confirm it works on G6DS Real. And its also fantastic btw.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 25, 2007)

This is what I wrote before the game came out because it features different play style compared to other Taiko series., I hope this still holds true

Red note = touch the drum, either inner circle or outer circle is fine
Blue note = touch the rim
Big red note = touch the drum, double score if inner circle is hit, same as small red note score if outer circle is hit
Yellow note = touch the drum consecutively for the duration of yellow line
Red balloon note = Same as yellow note, but it has a quota to fill and will pop after that many hits
Den den note = touch the drum and rim alternatively, it has a quota to fill. This is where 2 stylii really kicks in.

And Oni difficulty traditionally have a red bar behind a demon face, instead of peaceful color behind some vegetable.


----------



## ambitous21 (Jul 25, 2007)

my wrist is in deep pain


----------



## gigermunit (Jul 26, 2007)

This game is addictive and fun.


----------



## Kaphis (Jul 26, 2007)

for everyone saying its easy, go full combo all the songs in the oni level before you talk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And the oni level is the one that is unlocked, the "bonsai" level is not that difficulty as we are all pros at rythem(sp?) games by now... xDD because of ouendan xDDD hahahaaha ...alrite  maybe not pros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still~


----------



## ambitous21 (Jul 26, 2007)

i dont know. I beat all the ouendan's insane mode easily
but this game I'm having trouble already just on the hard difficulty (not ONI)
I can hardly get any Full Combo's on hard mode, and some songs I pass just by a mere thread.

How does the scoring in this game work? Is it like ouendan, the higher your combo, the more points you get?
Or does it not matter as much, and only matters how much good hits, bad hits, and misses occur?


----------



## appleb (Jul 26, 2007)

I dunno about the DS Lites, but when I bought my fat DS it came with a spare stylus.  So check your boxes for your second stylus!


----------



## kaspal (Jul 26, 2007)

DS Lite comes with a spare stylus too... and yes, this game in ONI level its tough, but i must also say that the PSP version is tougher... and the PS2 version its outta contest here... but you get the hang of the gme pretty easy anyway.


----------



## cynthia (Jul 26, 2007)

Go check if your warranty is valid before you play Oni levels with the touch screen. You are gonna need it.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 26, 2007)

Beat 20 songs on hard to unlock Oni (That's what I heard, my shipment is still on the way so can't confirm myself)





Notice the tip looks very rubbery? I think the game is designed to play with these stylus for damage free experience. 

P.S. If there's a problem with the photo I'll take it down, it's not mine.


----------



## ambitous21 (Jul 26, 2007)

Aw thats sweet
Maybe you are supposed to play with the other end, the thick part
Sometimes instead of holding the stylus like a pen, I hold it like a true drum stick and use the thick part to hit the screen,
its more real, like a taiko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



although because I fear for my screen, I only did it when my wrists became sore from the normal playing


----------



## eddyjackson (Jul 26, 2007)

I dont think some of you realize how tough the ds lite screen is. You aren't going to break it no matter how hard you tap it with your stylus. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FNNNwK2XMzk


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 26, 2007)

Plays very well if you use cotton buds!


----------



## ambitous21 (Jul 26, 2007)

i finally reached ONI after clearing the hard mode..
i got whooped
this game is a lot harder than even ouendan insane





i wont believe anyone that says this game is easy..
with ONI mode.. invisible mode, 2x, 3x, 4x speed, EASY?!?! MADNESS!


----------



## T!b0 (Jul 26, 2007)

QUOTE(ambitous21 @ Jul 26 2007 said:


> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Didn't cry enough?
Watch the Taiko bot on the 'All star' (hardest) rock songs...


Then you can cry some more!
I know I did


----------



## michaelf (Jul 27, 2007)

I was pretty unimpressed by this game at first. I thought "I only have to touch two parts of the screen? Ouendan has me going all over the place." Then I found out how to adjust the difficulty and I'm having a lot more fun. I do, however, kind of wish I got full songs. Oh well. It's still pretty cool.


----------



## hanman (Jul 27, 2007)

Soft reset doesn't work with G6DS Real...at least not for me.  game works fine otherwise.


----------



## mag2005 (Jul 28, 2007)

Anyone cleared the uber hard mode and have a game save? I clear the first two difficult mode with all gold thinking the uber hard mode would be doable but I was so wrong. I can't even get silver on 4 stars song.


----------



## ambitous21 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm stuck on Oni, the 4th difficulty.
I only got 2 silver medals on Oni, on the easiest songs, and that was barely.
It's all too fast and I can't grasp the rhythm so I start button jamming  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe I need to go play miru chikara- eyesight training some more to improve


----------



## test84 (Jul 28, 2007)

does it work with G6?


----------



## gigermunit (Jul 28, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jul 28 2007 said:


> does it work with G6?


The dude a little bit above you said it works fine just no softreset.


----------



## test84 (Jul 28, 2007)

thnx but G6REAL or G6DS is different from G6.


----------



## gigermunit (Jul 28, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jul 28 2007 said:


> thnx but G6REAL or G6DS is different from G6.


O my bad dude i forgot, well you can always try


----------



## test84 (Jul 29, 2007)

not when you are n dial-up!


----------



## gigermunit (Aug 2, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Jul 28 2007 said:


> not when you are n dial-up!


Get a laptop and steal wifi like a normal american.


----------



## test84 (Aug 2, 2007)

look @ my country flag.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 3, 2007)

Look out for another release of this game in future, this one's being recalled because of a bug

http://www.siliconera.com/2007/08/01/broke...atsujin-ds-bug/

http://www.bngi-channel.jp/information/taiko_nds.html


----------



## tincan (Aug 9, 2007)

I am using R4 and I got this problem w/ the game...

A new song (flame something...) gets unlocked after you attained dojo level 1, right? Whenever I try to play that song the game freezes (like, when I stop at the songs menu on that tab, it freezes when it attempts to play the music of that song)... is there anyone else experiencing the problem?


----------



## Louse76 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(snesmaster40 @ Jul 24 2007 said:


> Ooo this game looks impressive so far. I definitely love the large playlist.
> 
> Also Doremon theme FTW!



Which one is that?

Can anyone point out the significant ones besides the two video game ones and the classical ones?


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(tincan @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> I am using R4 and I got this problem w/ the game...
> 
> A new song (flame something...) gets unlocked after you attained dojo level 1, right? Whenever I try to play that song the game freezes (like, when I stop at the songs menu on that tab, it freezes when it attempts to play the music of that song)... is there anyone else experiencing the problem?
> 
> ...



Doraemon opening song
????????


----------



## AmstraD (Oct 12, 2007)

Any chance someone have the soundtrack of this game ?


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Dec 27, 2008)

I like the part where you hit the drum!


----------



## Raika (Dec 27, 2008)

.... youre an idiot.


----------

